# Desert Scenes



## 354hemi (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone
I'm looking for pics and ideas on how to get a desert scene to look right. 
I'm more interested in Egypt/middle east type terrain but let's see what you have and any thoughts. Thank you


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out old WWII films featuring the campaign in North Africa against Rommel and his Afrika Corps; newer films on Desert Storm and Afghanistan; Roadrunner cartoons. Sounds like a pretty bleak and barren setting for a RR layout, though. Gobs of nothingness with an occasional dusty town and an occasional oasis tossed in.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use Google Earth and Google images. Pick your favorite modeling materials and paints and try to reproduce what you see. If you need specific advice on how to achieve a certain form or effect, ask away!


----------

